# Becoming A Truck Driver



## TheCollegeDropout (Dec 11, 2009)

So for a while now I've been looking into truck driving on youtube and certain related forums. I'm really interested in the job and feel that it would be perfect for me. 
I have really awful social anxiety... the kind that makes people not like me. I've known people who have had social anxiety who are the naturally lovable kind... I'm the opposite.

So anyway... I figure why not. I could make $40,000 dollars a year doing what I love most (driving endlessly with a stick shift), and on my idle time I could do my other love, playing vidya games.

I've heard nothing but negative comments on my idea from family and friends but I still think I'm going to go through with it. I'm 20 and probably won't get hired for another year... but I already failed out of college twice and proven to myself that I can't make any friends.

Anybody here ever been an over the road trucker? any suggestions? who thinks it's a bad idea?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Sounds like a great idea. If I were a man, I'd probably do it for the same reasons. I mean, I could, but it would be awkward. You should research job prospects online. Maybe even interview some truckers... at a truck stop maybe?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i saw a show with a guy whos a truck driver...i thought it would be a nice job for me as well...you can just drive and look out of the window...it must be relaxing...go for it :yes


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

It depends on what routes you do. I hear there are some in Iraq/Afghanistan that pay really well. 

If I were you, I would look into driving for FedEx/UPS/USPS. Though I bet those jobs aren't very easy to get. You have to figure what hours you want to work, where (anywhere or set routes), and think about if you want to get training at a school.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Since I have a lot of time on my hands, I did some research...

link1

link2

link3


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

I think there used to be a woman truck driver on this forum, though I can't remember her user name.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Amelia said:


> a woman truck driver


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have a lady friend that is a truck driver. Shes actually pretty which was a surprise since I had a typical stereotype of women truck drivers. She does pretty well at it. She gets hit on by men a lot though.

I think truck driving is a very good profession for people with SA if you like to drive. You spend most of your time alone. The only contact you really have with people is when you are picking up or dropping off. All the jobs come through on a terminal in the cab. My friend doesnt even have a place to live. She lives in her truck and just stays with her ex husband when she visits her kids every few weeks.

If you are single then it makes it even better. You don't ever have to be home. Just live in the truck. The only expenses you have is food and hygeine stuff, and video games. I think you are only allowed to drive 10hrs a day so you have plenty of free time. 

Your family probably don't want you to do it because they woulnd't hardly see you any more. Thats a good thing though. They appreciate you more when you visit.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I've been doing it for a bit over two years now. All I can say is if you ever want to overcome SA, choose something else. My anxiety has steadily gotten worse. I do both local and long haul. And don't get me wrong, I freaking love driving. But your SA will only get worse. And btw, you better believe you'll end up driving more than the 11 hour per day limit, that's just the way the industry is.


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

I have a friend who drives trucks. He used to do south Texas to Windsor, Ontario, but has since settled into a Chicago/East Coast route. He sleeps in the truck. His human contact is limited. He seems less mentally stable each time I talk to him.

One of my younger brothers also briefly took truck driving lessons. But he wasn't coordinated enough to double clutch.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Try it out for a while, start a blog. I think you'd have to find some way of maintaining your mental capacity with a job like that, or maybe not.


----------



## Polyoxymethylene (Feb 24, 2010)

I've been thinking about this myself. I have commitments right now, but if I lose them, I'm completely going to truck driving. I absolutely love doing 12 hour drives, so it only seems right if nothing else works out.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Sounds like fun to me.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Truck driving is my backup plan if I burn myself out as a mechanic. I honestly don't know if I can keep going at this pace for another 30 years...its starting to take its toll on my body. I've driven lots of semis and fleet trucks over the years that I've worked on so I feel pretty comfortable behind the wheel. The only thing that I'm not sure of is living on the road and being away from home most of the time. So, if I ever do it I'll probably stick to local driving rather than OTR.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I would advise anyone who wishes to overcome or improve their social anxiety to avoid this profession.


----------



## MickeyDougal (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi The CollegeDropout, I just came across this website and your post. It looks about a little over 7 years old, and I just was wondering if you had gone into trucking. I've bee a truck driver off and on for about 16 years. GnR has a good point, but I would also say it's worth a shot. I've had SA for a long time, and I find trucking to be a great career. Most days it's just my dogs and me and it is very suitable for my disposition.

Keep in mind, it is a job, so there will be bad days. But it is a good, honest living. And as long as you keep one or two people you can speak with semi-regularly, you can stay sane.

I'm currently on furlough, and am planning to go back to work driving next month. Just curious how this played out for you.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I wish you luck.  I hope it all goes well. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm planning on going to CDL school this summer myself. I'm 33 and tired of working myself to death for minimum wage. Seems the only option for getting out of poverty. I'm not interested in OTR driving though. I have other things going in my life that wouldn't be compatible with that. Don't really mind if local routes pay less, even those pay 3x what I make now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Sounds good man, go for it !.


----------

